
Analyst: iPhone 5 Coming in June at WWDC - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/analyst_iphone_5_coming_in_june_at_wwdc/
======
ddrmaxgt37
When did everyone start taking Analysts seriously? Do they someone have
insight into Apple? No. All they do is speculate. When they are wrong, they
just brush it under the rug. When they are right, they say "told you so"

All you need is 365 analysts. Each one could predict that a new Apple product
on a different day. One of them is bound to be correct.

------
zach
The WWDC dates at least sound plausible. So...

It wouldn't be a bad idea to book a hotel reservation for those dates if
you're planning on going this year. They dry up fast once it's announced and
you can always cancel later.

<http://www.hipmunk.com/>

~~~
Zev
WWDC being about when it has been for the past few years? Totally possible

iPhone 5 being out in June? Total guess.

------
joezydeco
So let me guess. When the 2Q12 earnings come out and Apple says "well, sales
dropped a little because people were waiting for the new phone" like they did
after the iPhone4S launch, he (or Daiwa) will be right there waiting to cover
their short.

------
absconditus
This is nothing but wild speculation.

~~~
checker
While the meeting may or may not be about the iPhone 5, at least the article
is backed up by fact rather than hearsay from "sources" at Apple or its
suppliers.

~~~
Someone
Am I overlooking something? The only fact I see is that Moscone is reserved
for a week in June. For me, that increases P(WWDC in June), but not P(new
iPhone in June)

